# Summer Burbot at Flaming gorge.



## Spike (May 15, 2008)

This 4th I am headed to Flaming Gorge and am going to do some evening/night Burbot fishing. Any Summer Burbot tips out there? I will be fishing from my boat and have a large assortment of jigs. Also I am planning on tipping with sucker meat.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck, I have never heard solid reliable information for burbot in the summer. Sounds like they are pretty scattered. We tried near Big Bend on the rocks for about 30 minutes about a week ago with not a nibble.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey spike how did you do on the 4th?


----------

